# Lathe Remote on / off switch



## StevieM (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi. I have a Grizzly G0584 lathe and want to wire a remote switch. The only way I can make the remote switch to work is to not use the switch on the lathe. Is there a way to wire this so both switches will work? The remote switch is a Woodstock d4157 that I got from Amazon. The lathe switch is the one that came on the lathe. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## rkober (Feb 15, 2012)

Steve:
You would need to use momentary hand-off-auto switches with a latching starter relay. This configuration, not unlike what is used on larger motors, allows h-o-a switches to be wired in parallel. Honestly it would be a fairly involved conversion and neither switch would be compatible so it's probably not viable.
Good luck.


----------



## StevieM (Apr 17, 2013)

thanks ! I think I'll just use the remote switch and disable the one on the machine


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

You could install a switch in the power cord. Your lathe calls for a 15 amp circuit. I would use a standard light switch, in an approved box.

There's 3 wires in the cord, black = power, white = neutral and green is ground. You want to run the black wire through the switch.

This will control the power going to the switch on the lathe.I would mount it at the tailstock end.


----------



## StevieM (Apr 17, 2013)

Excellent idea - Why I didnt think of that I dont know - Getting old I guess. Thanks


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Rockler (and probably other vendors) has a safety switch that I added to my lathe …









This thing is pre-wired in an enclosed box with two cords … one with a 7' grounded cord with a plug and a 2' female cord that your lathe can plug into. I mounted mine on the right end of my lathe bed and use it as an emergency kill switch in case things get out of hand.

Here's a link: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17401&site=ROCKLER


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

Stevie, I'm not sure we understood your original question. Did you want one switch or the other to control the lathe? Like a room light with a switch at each door way? Those are 3 way switches.

You have not converted it to 220 by any chance?

hairy- be careful using a light switch for motors. They do not always last long, the arcing inside the switch burns contacts, if memory serves. If you want do that, buy the best switch they have. I think Gerry the Dane has it pegged though- just use a proper motor switch.

http://www.familyhandyman.com/electrical/wiring-switches/when-to-use-cheap-light-switches/view-all


----------



## StevieM (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks All. Im going with the Rockler power switch


----------

